# Monarch Models Official Posters....



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been coaxing Scott to produce some cool swag/collectible Posters...
He just sent me these pictures of Monarch Posters he is about to make availible to everyone...
Scott writes...
Hi Denis

Excuse the flash white blobs, on the posters.

The posters are 12x18" printed on 80lb gloss.

Shipped in a slick white heavy duty poster tube.

Now if the canada post strike would end.....

Scott


























































I just emailed Scott to find out the cost of these beauties and will post it here along with the how to order info...
I've already ordered a set and am hanging them in my Model Room!!!
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Me like! Me want! :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i imagine these being very popular!.. i love em all!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I've been coaxing Scott to produce some cool swag/collectible Posters...
> He just sent me these pictures of Monarch Posters he is about to make availible to everyone...
> Scott writes...
> Hi Denis
> ...


Denis,Im in for these and it would be cool if Monarch did them like the 70's blacklight posters aswell.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*ID LOVE to know where the heck the "mosters of the movies jekyll and hyde kits are? or if hes ever going to produce the damn things!!..the molds are done...from what I've seen....I e-mailed this guy 4 times in a year..not ONE reply...


Z
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is the pricing for these Cool Posters...
Hi Denis

A single poster is $7

Set 1: Advertising art (3 posters) is $18
Set 2: Box illustration art (3 posters) is $18

All six posters is $30

plus shipping.

Sounds like back to work legislation is expected this week for canada post.

Scott

[email protected]

I'm getting the whole set and framing them:thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

is there no Gorgo poster in the box art range?.... and at $7.00 it's a bargain!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

IanWilkinson said:


> is there no Gorgo poster in the box art range?.... and at $7.00 it's a bargain!


Yeah Ditto,I'm in too Denis

Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> is there no Gorgo poster in the box art range?.... and at $7.00 it's a bargain!


No Gorgo poster ....Yet !
I believe Scott wants the kit to be released before (or at least at the same time as) the Poster.
If you buy all 6...it's only $5.00 a poster:thumbsup: + postage
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *ID LOVE to know where the heck the "mosters of the movies jekyll and hyde kits are? or if hes ever going to produce the damn things!!..the molds are done...from what I've seen....I e-mailed this guy 4 times in a year..not ONE reply...
> 
> 
> Z
> *


I talked with Scott today about the Moon Suit and Jekyll/Hyde kits and here is his response...
Hi Denis


re: moonsuit. This is slated for 2014. The cyclops is our new kit for 2012, and our kit for 2013 is our #2 in the Adventure Series (or else it wouldn't be much of a series with just Sinbad). The actual subject of 2013 is under lock and key until the first test shot is received. Then the moon suit.

As for Jekyll and Count Dracula, you can imagine the "all caps fury" that goes unleashed everytime the test shots and mock up box are displayed. Perhaps someone else will pick up that torch in the short term but it is not a priority for Monarch. Not to say that it is a cancelled project. Just not a priority. But not cancelled. How's that?

Scott



So as Randy already stated...1 kit per year (except for this year Ghost/Gorgo).. with the Moon suit still on the burners :thumbsup:
...and 2013 will be the second kit in the adventure series...What 
will it be???....Only Time will tell
Hope you all find this news encouraging....I do :thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome news Denis! Thanks for the info! I have got to also get a set of posters...I have the one with the kid building the kit and all the monsters around him...love the boxart posters too!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Canadian Postal Strike is over :thumbsup:
So if you're interested in getting these Posters...
[email protected]
order now...
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Scott said, "As for Jekyll and Count Dracula, you can imagine the "all caps fury" that goes unleashed everytime the test shots and mock up box are displayed." Im not sure what he means with that cryptic message? Are people upset because he was going to produce it? (odd) Upset because it hasnt come out yet? (understandable I guess, but it seems he would want to get it out quicker if that were true). Any ideas Dennis? Ahh's cornfuzed! Glad to hear the strike is over.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, although they are the Monsters in Motion kits...I think they were being confused with the Monster Scenes kits...I'm really not quite sure what happened there...








...and these would be very cool to get...but I think Monarch is on the right track producing Original kits and leaving re-pops to others...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey I just noticed a Poster variant...
the original...







...

and different wording on the new one...








...gotta get 'em all :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

double post


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Well, although they are the Monsters in Motion kits...I think they were being confused with the Monster Scenes kits...I'm really not quite sure what happened there...
> ...and these would be very cool to get...but I think Monarch is on the right track producing Original kits and leaving re-pops to others...
> Mcdee


Just to be clear, these were two seperate Canadian only Monster Scenes kits put out in the early seventies, later to be release sans the extra arms/legs and adding the clapboard base for the Monster of the Movies series. Revell now owns at least the MOM dracula tooling but that never stopped anyone else...:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for that clarafication Hunch :thumbsup:
So as it stands, here is the line up for the next couple of years

2011- The Ghost of Castel Mare.
- Gorgo.
2012- Cyclops
2013- ???????
2014- The Moon Suit.

Scott just told me last night that he has SOLD OUT of the Ghost kit...
the distributors have bought every kit he had...

But back to the Topic...
Posters availible....
Mine should be arriving next week :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sent for the 6 Monarch Posters and got a few surprises along with these cool Posters..















































These are Limited Edition so don't hesitate...
...and now for the Suprises!...
I also had the opportunity to aquire a couple of cool Promo Boxes...
Promo Boxes for the Moon Suit and The Fly!!!....











and you can too...although these are very rare, only a few were made up ...I'm not sure if Scott wil sell these directly or... like the Glow Sinbad... Ebay them? Contact Scott here...
[email protected]
If you collect Box Art, like I do...Email him now...








They look Great on your shelf...








Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous!

But I don't want a Moon Suit _box_, I want a Moon Suit *kit*!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> But I don't want a Moon Suit _box_, I want a Moon Suit *kit*!!!


Me Tooo000
But this is a start:thumbsup:
























Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

They work great as posters and nice promo boxes. Must get me those.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure how many boxes he has kicking about...not many...and these are bound to become a collectors item :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

